# geli for boot and data Device...



## kira12 (May 22, 2020)

Hey Guys,

I use a encrypted boot Device with geli and I have to write the password during boot. I also use some crypted data devices with geli. I have to write the password again during the boot process. I use the same password for all devices, can I write the password only once during boot?

best regards ré


----------

